# Chick age?



## Chickenfoot87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Is there a chick growth chart anywhere? What age can chicks be let out to wander around on the grass? When can I start giving them treats? When will they get all their feathers?


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't know of a specific place to find a growth chart. But you can google anything and find it. I'll tell you my experience, they are fully feathered and look like miniature adults at 3 months. This is also the rebellious stage when they think they are all grown up and want nothing to do with you. Then a month or 2 later they come back to you and want to be by you again. Now, when you speak of letting them out in the grass if they are little chicks say a month old you should supervise them. It really depends on the environment they have in a yard. You have to be predator conscious. Day time killers are usually hawks or dogs. Best prevention of those predators are a six foot wooden fence and a few tall trees. Treats, I have always given them treats no matter their age. But always supply at nutritional feed that is age appropriate. Too many treats they wont eat their food which is necessary for good health and proper development. Post some pics of your chicks.


----------



## Chickenfoot87 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## cowpuncher (Apr 9, 2015)

What breed is pic number 3?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm going to guess 3 is a light brahma, 4 is a barred plymouth, and 6 is a jersey giant.


----------



## Chickenfoot87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't know what 3 and 5 are but I know what the others are. 1 buff Orpington 
2 laced wyandotte
4 barred rock 
6 black sex link


----------

